# *FREE BOOK RAFFLE* Mark Cavendish - 'Boy Racer'



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

Normal rules apply, if you'd like the book just reply below.

I'll draw a winner next weekend, good luck 


Note: As ever, the only rule here is that the winner is expected to pass the book on in the same way once they have read it


----------



## Dangermouse (12 Aug 2012)

OOH nice gesture, would love to read this


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Aug 2012)

Yip would be nice cheers


----------



## defy-one (12 Aug 2012)

Yes pleeeeease!


----------



## bobcat (12 Aug 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2012)

Me too, please.


----------



## captainhastings (12 Aug 2012)

and me please


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (12 Aug 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Broughtonblue (12 Aug 2012)

Yes please


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (12 Aug 2012)

No thanks. (well I have to be different don't I?)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2012)

yes please


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Aug 2012)

me please


----------



## Spartak (12 Aug 2012)

Yes please !


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2012)

And ME too, please !


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Aug 2012)

im still reading through my previous winning raffle! lol.

must read faster!!!!!


----------



## Soltydog (13 Aug 2012)

pop me in the draw too please


----------



## pally83 (13 Aug 2012)

Please can I put my name in?


----------



## PpPete (13 Aug 2012)

and me please.


----------



## blade1889 (14 Aug 2012)

First time lucky - yes please


----------



## Brad (17 Aug 2012)

Please


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

I'm going to draw a line under this at 8pm tonight.

Good luck y'all


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

OK guys. I used THIS site to do a completely random draw, and the winner is.............................................................

Brad Congratulations buddy 

Thanks to all who took part, better luck next time around. Here's a screen shot of the draw result for all round fairness







and a list of all participants for uber fairness


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Aug 2012)

Congrats Brad, enjoy it and well done Smokeysmoo for donating the book


----------



## Scoosh (17 Aug 2012)

Good for Brad ! 

Now, read it quickly and GET IT BACK ON HERE ! 


Please


----------



## Brad (19 Aug 2012)

Book has been gratefully received! I will get it read and re post it back on here when finished! 

He even hand delivered it to my door (I hope you rode your bike )

Brad


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Oh yes Brad, and loved being back in the saddle


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2012)

Finished it yet ?


----------

